# What's the deal w/ Canyon?



## CaliBuddha (Jan 3, 2007)

I've never heard anyone talk about them. Is it b/ c they don't ship to the US? If I were on a Euro board would I see more of them?


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes and maybe


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

you definitely see more canyons over here in good old europe. i can recommend german-based magazine "tour" forum: click me

the link above features all gallery-threads with "canyon" in the title.

if you ask me, canyon build fantastic bikes. however, especially in the tour-forum, canyon bikes aren't that much appreciated. i guess it's just because of envy or something. probably riders of expensive bike brands net a little justification to buy such expensive bikes, so they believe (or at least try to) that canyon bikes simply can't be that good. still, canyon bike are always among the best bikes (if not THE best) in several bike magazine tests. rumours say that the technicians constructing the bikes come from tour-magazine and know all the tests from scratch so it was easy to build a bike around those tests that would be unbeatable...

my personal opinion: i ride a trek madone. but if i didn't have the money or if i just didn't wanna spend that much money, i'd definitely go for a canyon!

those are nice for example:


----------



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Canyon bikes are sold direcly from their web site and by cutting out the shops/distributors are able to sell their bikes at lower prices - unless they do it the same way in states they won't be able to keep the same prices.

I had heard that they are stiff bikes to the extent that some find them too harsh but on the other hand there has been some rumours that the pro's at Lotto were not very happy with their new frame sponsor in 09 and that they were returned to be made stiffer a few times and even contemplated switching to Aluminium - seeing the team falter in spring classics and tdf (their natural hunting ground) adds some weight to those rumours after all not a lot changed in their line-up or management except the bike - used to be on Ridley + campagnolo wheels but changed to canyon + mavic in 09.


----------

